# Umbrellas.....done away with...



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Damn you must be bored today


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Seriously, umbrellas are hindering marketing?? While I agree it is ridiculous to be using them as wind breaks, I do see the usefulness when it comes to shading lens and clarifier peeps for those that use them. Did he/she elaborate on the marketing issues associated with a simple umbrella? Just curious as to the reasoning..


----------



## tribend (Feb 24, 2011)

Hindering marketing? It's a 4 foot square advertisement board if you asked me. What's next? Outlawing release aids? Quit putting the shoot downs in the open fields succeptable to the full brunt of the afternoon winds and back in the shooting lanes (read tunnels) that the competitor has shot all weekend to get to the show and then there won't be a need for the umbrellas. Oh wait, then the spectators who support the manufacturers can't watch. 
It's competitive archery, let it go.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Here we go again :sad:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

There aren't any other sports where the athletes shoot rubber animals either. Maybe that has more to do with it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> There aren't any other sports where the athletes shoot rubber animals either. Maybe that has more to do with it.


Thanks. You phrased it much better than I was going to post.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Golfers use umbrellas, I think that is the same style most archers use too.


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

It is sport shooting and if rules allow it , its fine, It shows difference between a pro hunter and pro shooter, a pro hunter
would never pull out an umbrella, and pro shooter needs every edge possible to hit the zone....



PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Just keep having the shootdowns in the coliseums. Problem solved.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Just a note here from an outsider in sports marketing spoke to me....what's the purpose for needing an umbrella to shade the outside air/wind. It not done in any other sport...this one major reason why it's not higher profiled ...the umbrellas are hindering the sports marketing of the sport....
> 
> 
> This actually does make sence from the grand picture of things...



:bs: and no it doesn't!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

vito9999 said:


> Golfers use umbrellas, I think that is the same style most archers use too.


Not exactly they can have an umbrella with them but they can't have their caddy hold it over them as they make a stroke..so if you can hold the umbrella yourself and make a stroke one handed then your good..


----------



## offeringplate (Jan 31, 2016)

Not sure I understand the marketing part of this thread but, add for the umbrella, I think they should go away, I've been shooting and practicing in 20 to 30 mile gusts and wind for weeks. It's not easy, but should be just be part of the course. No advantage for anyone, just more of.a challenge

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

What's interesting is how the sports marketing individual you spoke with looks at the marketing aspect of using umbrellas, but compare that to someone that works in the safety industry and they could easily come to the conclusion that using umbrellas while shooting would be considered a safe act and in some instances should be required. 

Safety should be the number one concern for everyone involved in shooting sports, and in all shooting sports and shooting in general the number one safety rule is always keep you bow/gun pointed in a safe direction. And to make sure your bow/gun is pointed in a safe direction you must be able to clearly see in that direction with no visual impairments.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Leave it to a gator to bring up something like this to gripe about....


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

I cant believe this is a thread,


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

So is the use of Folding steel chair hindering the sale of sweet seats?


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

I wish 3d was like golf, I would love to have my caddy carry my bow and equipment for me. :wink:


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

When I showed Bow Junky's 3D videos to non archers, the first thing they ask is why don't the archers learn to shoot in the wind like every other sport. Trying to explain the wind pushing the bow or the sun hindering the peep and sight does not relate to them. Their reply is to wear sun glasses and to make bows that are not pushed by the wind or to learn how to shoot in the wind.

So next time you ask why archery is not a spectator sport, it is because nobody cares what the non archers understands. Show a 3D video to a friend that knows nothing about archery and ask them what they think. I have friends that do not golf but are glued to the TV for every golf tournament and golf is just as boring as archery. The people televising golf has done something that archery has never done. They found out how to make it interesting. Don't you think that the same people would win without the umbrellas? The scores would just be a little lower.


----------



## offeringplate (Jan 31, 2016)

48archer said:


> i wish 3d was like golf, i would love to have my caddy carry my bow and equipment for me. :wink:


thats funny, i wish 2


----------



## iamnutzy (Jan 28, 2009)

times 2


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

Seems like there is a political agenda here. Maybe, you guys think it's not right to have an umbrella. But I'll say this, if I can't see the pin because of the sun, then you guys can spend $200 for a dozen of my arrows. Get a frigging life why don't you!!!:bartstush::moon::elf_moon:


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Funny read here....


----------



## rodney c. (Mar 20, 2010)

I read all of this...all of it. And I'm not sure why. I feel less intelligent than before I read it....thank you OP:rage:


----------



## dirtruch (Mar 12, 2016)

This thread smh there are way more important things to worry about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Ever sit in an open field in 95 degree heat with the sun pounding down on while you wait 45 minutes to take your shot at an IBO event? Been there, done that and the only shade I have is my umbrella.


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I have been at shoots that the target even with the use of an Umbrella was a poke and hope shot. With out it you could not even try to take a shot.


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

48archer said:


> I wish 3d was like golf, I would love to have my caddy carry my bow and equipment for me. :wink:


Don't forget, you have to pay a percentage of your winnings to the caddy...lol


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

dirtruch said:


> This thread smh there are way more important things to worry about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love when LOW post numbered ppl try to post things lol


Sorry, I haven't chimed in on a few questions asked but ill try... This was jus something she noticed right off the bat.. Asked me why....you don't see umbrellas held for shooters in the Olympics ... 

James.... Ya I figured this board was a little slow so I had this in the pot....

I on my own don't see anything wrong with dealing with the elements..

And dealing with 95degresLOL. Did ya look where I live it's a feel like 90at 8am come the summer time here...


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> And dealing with 95degresLOL. Did ya look where I live it's a feel like 90at 8am come the summer time here...


At least you get the sea breeze off the gulf......


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

vito9999 said:


> At least you get the sea breeze off the gulf......


True....and this year has been more breezier then otheres....but it's hell on earth if that muggy 100%humidity kicks in and no breeze might as well bring a towel your are going to get WET and not from the rain lol


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

We don't get the sea breeze in Gainesville's, our best bet is a scantly dressed coed walking be at a brisk pace on University.


----------



## dirtruch (Mar 12, 2016)

bhtr3d said:


> I love when LOW post numbered ppl try to post things lol
> 
> 
> Sorry, I haven't chimed in on a few questions asked but ill try... This was jus something she noticed right off the bat.. Asked me why....you don't see umbrellas held for shooters in the Olympics ...
> ...


Well, logically I'd say it's because they use equipment designed to shoot shoot in the wind. Like x 10 arrows and thinner stabilizers and obviously recurves have less drag in the wind than a compound. I'm not sure what my low post count has to do with anything though?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

dirtruch said:


> Well, logically I'd say it's because they use equipment designed to shoot shoot in the wind. Like x 10 arrows and thinner stabilizers and obviously recurves have less drag in the wind than a compound. I'm not sure what my low post count has to do with anything though?


It's called taking a ribbing....a joke....


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> I love when LOW post numbered ppl try to post things lol


# posts does not make the man(or woman), seen on many boards the people think if they post a lot that makes them more qualified.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

wouldn't bother me if they went away, don't really care if they stay either.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

First time I saw someone holding an umbrella for another shooter,I thought really?!?!?! But,as I get a little older,my shot became a lot better & now I see the reasoning behind it...

Especially when some guys are making a 1/4 of what some guys make in a year,in one weekend! Oh,BTW... If an umbrella saves me from losing a $15 arrow then I'm going to utilize it! LOL


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Why isn't the course set up to where the Sun doesn't hinder safety?


WhitetailAce said:


> What's interesting is how the sports marketing individual you spoke with looks at the marketing aspect of using umbrellas, but compare that to someone that works in the safety industry and they could easily come to the conclusion that using umbrellas while shooting would be considered a safe act and in some instances should be required.
> 
> Safety should be the number one concern for everyone involved in shooting sports, and in all shooting sports and shooting in general the number one safety rule is always keep you bow/gun pointed in a safe direction. And to make sure your bow/gun is pointed in a safe direction you must be able to clearly see in that direction with no visual impairments.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I live in Wyoming and a 35mph barely even gets noticed by the locals much of the time. High winds are a way of life here. Triple digit the ones are not unheard of. I don't care about umbrellas one way or the other, but if banned, so what? Your equipment is glare sensitive, adapt it or yourself to the conditions. Don't want to loose a $25 arrow, don't shoot a $25 arrow. 

If the loss of an umbrella is that big of a deal to you, there is always indoors. Going on the record as not seeing why the umbrella's presence should be a problem, though. And for the record, I practice what I preach. I shoot in 45-55 mph cross winds every chance I get. I may need that skill someday. It not easy, and even if I would, I could not find a fool to hold an umbrella for me while I did it.

All I'm saying is, if a ban were handed down, just go with it. All it takes is practice and dedication to be better at it that the guy unwilling to do so. And I also respect the world archers for having the elements be part of the game and part of the challenge.

Not if you'll all excuse me, I have a flame suit to put on.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> I love when LOW post numbered ppl try to post things lol
> 
> 
> Sorry, I haven't chimed in on a few questions asked but ill try... This was jus something she noticed right off the bat.. Asked me why....you don't see umbrellas held for shooters in the Olympics ...
> ...


Low post count don't mean a thing...look at my post count and tell me the guy behind them is smarter than a fifth grader.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

I've never seen someone use an umbrella to block the wind. To block the sun over your sights, heck yeah (and it's necessary!), wind, no.

Anyone else seen an umbrella use to block the wind?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Milo357 said:


> I've never seen someone use an umbrella to block the wind. To block the sun over your sights, heck yeah (and it's necessary!), wind, no.
> 
> Anyone else seen an umbrella use to block the wind?


all of the time


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

jmack73 said:


> Why isn't the course set up to where the Sun doesn't hinder safety?


because the sun moves across the sky


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Halfcawkt said:


> I live in Wyoming and a 35mph barely even gets noticed by the locals much of the time. High winds are a way of life here. Triple digit the ones are not unheard of. I don't care about umbrellas one way or the other, but if banned, so what? Your equipment is glare sensitive, adapt it or yourself to the conditions. Don't want to loose a $25 arrow, don't shoot a $25 arrow.
> 
> If the loss of an umbrella is that big of a deal to you, there is always indoors. Going on the record as not seeing why the umbrella's presence should be a problem, though. And for the record, I practice what I preach. I shoot in 45-55 mph cross winds every chance I get. I may need that skill someday. It not easy, and even if I would, I could not find a fool to hold an umbrella for me while I did it.
> 
> ...


Flame suit? What you gonna do, bar-b-que?


----------

